# Elk



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

This is one of my favorites. Enjoy.[attachment=0:d285f]DSC_1329.gif[/attachment:d285f]


----------



## archery (Sep 7, 2007)

looks like it was taken just up above mammoth????


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Nope, Idaho elk.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

is it me, or is he just skin and bones?


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

He was a big saggy bellied sucker. Must have been really old.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

His hips look like an old dairy cow's.


----------



## 12 Volt Man (Sep 7, 2007)

He needs a couple more years. :mrgreen:


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

fatbass said:


> Treehugnhuntr said:
> 
> 
> > He was a big saggy bellied sucker. Must have been really old.
> ...


I would say closer to 13 or 14.


----------



## 4x4 Bronco (Sep 7, 2007)

I may be wrong, but from my experience the elk in Utah are bigger bodied than elk in other parts of the country. If this is the case I wonder why that is? Is it because the terrain here is so ruff that we have more muscular elk? I can't imagine this has anything to do with what they eat in this desert community.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

I wouldn't think they would even get that old in utah :lol:


----------

